# What Do You Do With Your Knives?



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

So I always have a pocket knife on me. Always. At least one, usually two or three. 
What have you guys done with your knives that is unique? Not, "I cut rope with it".
For example, just yesterday I had a hay sliver in my hand, so I pulled out my knife and I cut my hand open and pulled the sliver out. Super easy! And it hurts way less than it does when you use a safety pin. 
I also clean under my fingernails with my knife. Works real good!

So what have you guys done??


----------



## Kailee TheCool (Feb 1, 2021)

I used it to cut a carrot lol. I was out with the horses, I had a huge carrot that was too big for the horses and too big to break, so I whipped out my knife and cut it into pieces! no super unique but that's the best I've got so far.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

I use a box cutter to cut tags off things pretty often, and to open stuff... a few times I’ve used it to cut off the hobble strap or whatever that strap at the bottom of a western stirrup fender is called, because they were in such bad shape I couldn’t get the buckle to work. That’s all I’ve got right now.


----------



## ~Wildheart~ (Nov 17, 2020)

I use it to:

Remove slivers
Trim my nails
Sharpen sticks
During fair, cut any things that aren’t supposed to be there
Cut duct tape off my cousin


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

I actually hate pocket knives and never carry one 😆 I got one once at my old job, and I ended up giving it to my husband. He's actually got a nifty little collection of knives, so he's always got one on him (including at the airport! Ugh. Thanks goodness my sister was still close by so she could come pick it up so we didn't have to throw it away).

Hopefully carrying a knife isn't a requirement for living on a hobby farm!


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

@Kailee TheCool I do that with apples all the time lol!

@LilyandPistol Lol! I don't know how anyone can go for a ride and not bring a knife! Like, what happens when you get stuck, or your horse wraps like baling twine around his leg or something?!




~Wildheart~ said:


> Cut duct tape off my cousin


Lol!! I love that! I used mine once to cut a zip tie of a friends younger brother, cause we had tied his hands together cause he kept hitting us on the head with an empty water bottle lol!

@PinkPrancer, How?!?! How do you survive?? Lol!!I actually just got a knife that is on a cord that I can wear as a necklace, and I wear it all the time! I never don't have it with me! Lol! 
Having a knife is definitely a must when living on a farm, you're husband will do great! Lol! You use it for everything!!


----------



## Kailee TheCool (Feb 1, 2021)

AbbySmith said:


> Lol!! I love that! I used mine once to cut a zip tie of a friends younger brother, cause we had tied his hands together cause he kept hitting us on the head with an empty water bottle lol!


My friend younger brother likes to come and hang out with my younger brother. They are ALWAYS doing stuff like this lol


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

AbbySmith said:


> @LilyandPistol Lol! I don't know how anyone can go for a ride and not bring a knife! Like, what happens when you get stuck, or your horse wraps like baling twine around his leg or something?!


Welp I probably should carry one but I don’t have pockets big enough for it. I have found baling twine is really not that strong and usually just breaks... but one time I did get into a risky situation with Mav. I wasn’t paying attention and he got his foot stuck _in_ his reins while he was grazing, brought his head up and had it trapped around his upper thigh... thankfully he’s a levelheaded guy and calmed down soon enough and I was able to get his halter off. I learned that day that I was not tying my rope halters right... and learned to do it right so that getting it off would be more doable were the situation to happen again, god forbid. Just so folks can visualize... here’s a pic of what happened. I really should get a knife... don’t look at this if you think it’ll give you anxiety, folks.


----------



## Kailee TheCool (Feb 1, 2021)

Acckk! That is totally what my mare would do. When they make it out all right, its almost funny afterwards.


----------



## Kailee TheCool (Feb 1, 2021)

Not in a mean way of course, more of a hysterical way


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh gosh! That would be scary! 
I totally get not having big enough pockets lol! That's why I love these jeans, I can actually fit my whole hand in my pocket lol!
I used to only get knives with a belt clip on them, cause I always wear a belt, so I thought I could just stick it on there no matter how big my pockets were. Yeah...don't ever do that!! They fall off super easy, and it stretches the belt clip on the knife so it gets even more loose.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

AbbySmith said:


> Oh gosh! That would be scary!
> I totally get not having big enough pockets lol! That's why I love these jeans, I can actually fit my whole hand in my pocket lol!
> I used to only get knives with a belt clip on them, cause I always wear a belt, so I thought I could just stick it on there no matter how big my pockets were. Yeah...don't ever do that!! They fall off super easy, and it stretches the belt clip on the knife so it gets even more loose.


Wonder if they make like... belt scabbards?


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

LilyandPistol said:


> Wonder if the make like... belt scabbards?


Yeah they do. My brother has one. But I just don't care enough to buy one lol! Plus I wouldn't want to wear it in the house, so I would have to like take my belt off to put it on every time I go outside and it would be just too much of a pain lol! I'm lazy lol!


----------

